# How many of you think about THIS in general?



## -xSuishox- (May 14, 2010)

What do you think? Am I right or am I wrong?

From what I've seen, non-furries only register here for to piss furries off for the hell of it. Drama, trolling, and unnecessary lulz ensues. Think about it, do you think only non-furries should be allowed to continue posting here, or should they have their OWN thread?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

what.

Who cares? It doesn't affect you in any why.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

no you are crazy


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Brazen is the only non-furry on FAF I want to see forcibly evicted.


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

dang trolls, burn the bridges (lol) that'll teach em


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

What?


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> dang trolls, burn the bridges (lol) that'll teach em



Why not eat them?  They're very delicious when seasoned properly.

On topic: who cares, FAF wouldn't be nearly as funny if only furries could post here.


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

true, true, who else will eat them anyways


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> dang trolls, burn the bridges (lol) that'll teach em


Most furries *are* trolls.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Most furries *are* trolls.



Or Grammar Nazis.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Most furries *are* trolls.





Silver Dragon said:


> Or Grammar Nazis.


Or people who have enough sense to not take the internet seriously


----------



## -xSuishox- (May 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Why not eat them?  They're very delicious when seasoned properly.
> 
> On topic: who cares, FAF wouldn't be nearly as funny if only furries could post here.



Now think. Would you rather have:

a.) A safe, fully moderated forum where only furries are allowed and non-furries are denied access, but you sacrifice the lulz. Thus keeping the peace and be stress-free.

b.) A troll-fest forum where you are deathly afraid to even post where you are at risk for the even slightest flame.

Just sayin'. *shrug*


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> Now think. Would you rather have:
> 
> a.) A safe, fully moderated forum where only furries are allowed and non-furries are denied access, but you sacrifice the lulz. Thus keeping the peace and be stress-free.
> 
> ...



The furries here are the trolls.


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Hey.
come on

I don't think I'm a bad guy or anything. I really don't understand why you would want to ostracize me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The furries here are the trolls.


Or ex-furries turned trolls.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> Now think. Would you rather have:
> 
> a.) A safe, fully moderated forum where only furries are allowed and non-furries are denied access, but you sacrifice the lulz. Thus keeping the peace and be stress-free.
> 
> ...


The trolls are furries.
*edit*
damnit ace you ninja'd me


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 14, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS, HERE THERE BE FURSECUTION!


----------



## -xSuishox- (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The furries here are the trolls.



Ahhh, so what you're saying is every furry here is a troll. Okay, so you're calling me a troll since I'm a furry. Touche.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Hey.
> come on
> 
> I don't think I'm a bad guy or anything. I really don't understand why you would want to ostracize me.


Actually you're cool.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Seriously, who fucking cares. Enjoy your god damn boards for what they are.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> Now think. Would you rather have:
> 
> a.) A safe, fully moderated forum where only furries are allowed and non-furries are denied access, but you sacrifice the lulz. Thus keeping the peace and be stress-free.
> 
> ...


You're delusional and everyone here is a furry anyway.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> Ahhh, so what you're saying is every furry here is a troll. Okay, so you're calling me a troll since I'm a furry. Touche.


 
TouchÃ©?
Ye be willing to draw yer blade against Cap'n Yiff?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> You're delusional and everyone here is a furry anyway.



No.


----------



## -xSuishox- (May 14, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> You're delusional and everyone here is a furry anyway.



Hah, I'm deliciously delusional and proud of it.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> Ahhh, so what you're saying is every furry here is a troll. Okay, so you're calling me a troll since I'm a furry. Touche.


If this forum was furries only, it'd be a hugbox



Van Ishikawa said:


> You're delusional and everyone here is a furry anyway.


To an extent


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> Ahhh, so what you're saying is every furry here is a troll. Okay, so you're calling me a troll since I'm a furry. Touche.


no... you are taking things too literally. The big members usually troll, shitpost and banter all the same. we fucking self regulate here. If stuff is out of line or really fucking dumb. everyone just lets people know. In unpleasant ways.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 14, 2010)

I thought talking like a pirate would garner attention...
*runs away crying*


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> Now think. Would you rather have:
> 
> a.) A safe, fully moderated forum where only furries are allowed and non-furries are denied access, but you sacrifice the lulz. Thus keeping the peace and be stress-free.
> 
> b.) A troll-fest forum where you are deathly afraid to even post where you are at risk for the even slightest flame.



c. A forum where moderators don't have to put a big NO HOOMANS sign out front, and instead remain vigilant against trolls.  But as has been previously stated, furries often troll other furries, so this entire situation is an exercise in failure.



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I thought talking like a pirate  would garner attention...
> *runs away crying*



I c what u did THARRRRRRR!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Captain Morgan is awesome. I'm just not in the mood to really fucking care.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> c. A forum where moderators don't have to put a big NO HOOMANS sign out front, and instead remain vigilant against trolls.  But as has been previously stated, furries often troll other furries, so this entire situation is an exercise in failure.


My lord


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Captain Morgan is awesome. I'm just not in the mood to really fucking care.


 
Just one of those days, huh?


----------



## -xSuishox- (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> no... you are taking things too literally. The big members usually troll, shitpost and banter all the same. we fucking self regulate here. If stuff is out of line or really fucking dumb. everyone just lets people know. In unpleasant ways.




I lol'ed so hard to this.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Just one of those days, huh?



Yep. Can't be all yiffyappy and happy all the time.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> I lol'ed so hard to this.


 
You laughed out loud hard _to_ it?

...
Be thankful atrakaj isn't here. The Grammar FÃ¼hrer shows no mercy.



HAXX said:


> Yep. Can't be all yiffyappy and happy all the time.


 
Would yiffing make it better? Hurhur.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You laughed out loud hard _to_ it?
> 
> ...
> Be thankful atrakaj isn't here. The Grammar FÃ¼hrer shows no mercy.
> ...



Do I look like a slutfox to you?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Oh my god guys.

People who arn't furries.

They could be reading this.

_RIGHT NOW!_


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Do I look like a slutfox to you?


 
...
Do you really want an honest answer? :3


----------



## -xSuishox- (May 14, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You laughed out loud hard _to_ it?
> 
> ...
> Be thankful atrakaj isn't here. The Grammar FÃ¼hrer shows no mercy.



I don't believe in Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, nor the grammer nazis. :|


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Do I look like a slutfox to you?



Only on days that end in y.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> ...
> Do you really want an honest answer? :3



If you lie, it gives me another reason to hate you. Stop being so damn hugboard and spill it.



Silver Dragon said:


> Only on days that end in y.



Fuck you for making me slightly amused.


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh my god guys.
> 
> People who arn't furries.
> 
> ...


Oh and we can't have this cuz this is a furry forum


-xSuishox- said:


> I don't believe in Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, or the Grammar Nazis. :|


Do you believe now?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> I don't believe in Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, nor the grammer nazis. :|


 
Well...

_â™«Do you believe in love after love?â™«_

[yt]5Uu3kCEEc98[/yt]



HAXX said:


> If you lie, it gives me another reason to hate you. Stop being so damn hugboard and spill it.


 
yesyou'reaslutfoxlet'syiffrightnow.


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

wait
aren't you a neko
wait
what the fuck are you
UGH!

am i be torled


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh and we can't have this cuz this is a furry forum
> 
> Do you believe now?


I know, we need to have a survey for people who sign up to find out of they are a furry or not. And if EVAL NON FURRIEZ slip through, we shall MURDER THEM!

FURRIE PRIDE! =^_^=

Now I'm gunna shoot myself for typing that...


----------



## -xSuishox- (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh and we can't have this cuz this is a furry forum
> 
> Do you believe now?




Oh. My. God. Did I do that? My bad.  [/sarcasm]


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> yesyou'reaslutfoxlet'syiffrightnow.



I can't read that bullshit.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Now I'm gunna shoot myself for typing that...



Can I help?


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

This is all the liberals' fault for being lenient about closing the borders.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> Oh. My. God. Did I do that? My bad.  [/sarcasm]


 
Answer my question.
Cher demands an answer.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I can't read that bullshit.


 
That's the beauty of it.
It means you can't object! 

_Yyyyiiiiiiiffffff!!!_


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> What do you think? Am I right or am I wrong?
> 
> From what I've seen, non-furries only register here for to piss furries off for the hell of it. Drama, trolling, and unnecessary lulz ensues. Think about it, do you think only non-furries should be allowed to continue posting here, or should they have their OWN thread?



I don't care.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> That's the beauty of it.
> It means you can't object!
> 
> _Yyyyiiiiiiiffffff!!!_



FUCK YO- yiff. Yiff yiff!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> FUCK YO- yiff. Yiff yiff!


 
That's the spirit!
Mind if I turn on some mood music?


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> FUCK YO- yiff. Yiff yiff!


HAXX, your avatar scares me for many reasons now


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> What do you think? Am I right or am I wrong?
> 
> From what I've seen, non-furries only register here for to piss furries off for the hell of it. Drama, trolling, and unnecessary lulz ensues. Think about it, do you think only non-furries should be allowed to continue posting here, or should they have their OWN thread?





gdzeek said:


> dang trolls, burn the bridges (lol) that'll teach em



Gee, wonder who the two people that voted for the first option are.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> HAXX, your avatar scares me for many reasons now



ily2!



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> That's the spirit!
> Mind if I turn on some mood music?



How does one yiff a puppet? Yeah.


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

Oh, my. I believe your asking in the wrong section, my dear. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Because furries don't ever troll, right?
Even those guys who are doing it right now?


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Because furries don't ever troll, right?
> Even those guys who are doing it right now?


I'M NOT TROLLIN' :V

am i doin it rite?


----------



## Garreth (May 14, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> What do you think? Am I right or am I wrong?
> 
> From what I've seen, non-furries only register here for to piss furries off for the hell of it. Drama, trolling, and unnecessary lulz ensues. Think about it, do you think only non-furries should be allowed to continue posting here, or should they have their OWN thread?



..... so scalies should be segregated from these forums?


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> How does one yiff a puppet? Yeah.



SPH


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> SPH


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> SPH



Once googled, I found out I hated you even more.



Harebelle said:


> picture



And you too.


----------



## Apollo (May 14, 2010)

Does it really matter? I mean, if they do cause trouble they'll get banned, so meh.


----------



## Irreverent (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Brazen is the only non-furry on FAF I want to see forcibly evicted.



Brazen is the stone that hones the blade, so to speak.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Sure.

While we're at it, let's ban all Furries from non-Furry forums.  Fair's fair, after all.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Sure.
> 
> While we're at it, let's ban all Furries from non-Furry forums.  Fair's fair, after all.




True, true.

The admins are not going to ban a user just because they are a troll or non-furry. However they might if either brakes a rule or two, like us furries would if we would brake a rule.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 14, 2010)

honestly, I don't see the problem here. As long as we dont have to call fursecution whenever they post, then I say that they're fine.

*ducks into the bomb shelter*


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (May 15, 2010)

Bring Back Super Rap Wolf!!!


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Brinster said:


> Bring Back Super Rap Wolf!!!


He's too busy crunching is IRON MAN NUMBERS


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2010)

So what, when you see an avatar with a person in it, do you get angry or something?
I don't understand the problem here.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Ben said:


> So what, when you see an avatar with a person in it, do you get angry or something?
> I don't understand the problem here.



Me neither.  This thread is retarded.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 15, 2010)

The trolls keep the really weird/bitchy/annoying furries away, and get fed in the process. 

It's like, symbiosis or something.


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2010)

I chose the first option. You guys are all trolls! Get out of my fandom!


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> The trolls keep the really weird/bitchy/annoying furries away, and get fed in the process.
> 
> It's like, symbiosis or something.


No, you're thinking of parasitism.

If it were symbiosis, the weird/bitchy/annoying furries would benefit as well.


----------



## Don (May 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> The trolls keep the really weird/bitchy/annoying furries away, and get fed in the process.
> 
> It's like, symbiosis or something.



Parasitism I believe it's called, if it was mutualism than the bitchy furries would benefit as well.

As for my opinion, I'm pretty apathetic. It's not like most furries are better than the trolls anyway.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No, you're thinking of parasitism.
> 
> If it were symbiosis, the weird/bitchy/annoying furries would benefit as well.



It's symbiosis between FAF and the trolls.  The trolls get rid of the stupid furries for us, and FAF lets the trolls stay.

Win=Win

Symbiosis.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> It's symbiosis between FAF and the trolls.  The trolls get rid of the stupid furries for us, and FAF lets the trolls stay.
> 
> Win=Win
> 
> Symbiosis.


But FAF is trolls, guise!


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> The trolls keep the really weird/bitchy/annoying furries away, and get fed in the process.
> 
> It's like, symbiosis or something.


Commensalism perhaps?


----------



## Don (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Commensalism perhaps?



Commensalism is when one organism benefits and the other is 'neutral.' Mutualism is when both organisms benefit. Parasitism is when one organism benefits from the relationship and the other is affected negatively.

Yay science! :V


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Can we stop turning this thread into an elementary school biology discussion plox?


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Commensalism is when one organism benefits and the other is 'neutral.' Mutualism is when both organisms benefit. Parasitism is when one organism benefits from the relationship and the other is affected negatively.
> 
> Yay science! :V


Yea I get that

but he said that the trolls get fed and fend off the weird furries, but as far as we know, the weird furries aren't harmed and they don't gain anything
Commensalism seemed to fit, but I guess that's wrong


----------



## Luca (May 15, 2010)

Lets the trolls come in. They liven the place up.


----------



## Don (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Can we stop turning this thread into an elementary school biology discussion plox?



Coincidentally enough, I actually need to know some of this stuff for my final exams. Though unfortunately what I need to know is a helluva lot more advanced.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 15, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Parasitism I believe it's called, if it was mutualism than the bitchy furries would benefit as well.
> 
> As for my opinion, I'm pretty apathetic. It's not like most furries are better than the trolls anyway.



No, it's mutualisim, or possibly commensalisim. The less bitchy furries are protected by the trolls who feed on the bitchy furries. 

Sorta like that bird that eats parasites that feed on giraffes...


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Coincidentally enough, I actually need to know some of this stuff for my final exams. Though unfortunately what I need to know is a helluva lot more advanced.


Yea so do I matter of fact

But it's more like the basics (freshie *sigh*)


----------



## Taekel (May 15, 2010)

Fuck trolls. Get monkeys.

I hear they both like to throw piss though so...
I guess it's your own opinion that matters here.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea so do I matter of fact
> 
> But it's more like the basics (freshie *sigh*)



Let's all point and laugh at the high school freshman.


----------



## ferretsage (May 15, 2010)

The poll options are crap. I would vote, "Furries prefer journals/the note system to communicate with each other, and these poorly-moderated forums have been written-off by 99.5% of the FurAffinity community as a drama cesspit that is F.U.B.A.R."


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2010)

ferretsage said:


> The poll options are crap. I would vote, "Furries prefer journals/the note system to communicate with each other, and these poorly-moderated forums have been written-off by 99.5% of the FurAffinity community as a drama cesspit that is F.U.B.A.R."


Such a substantial percentage as 99.5% avoiding these forums due to a minuscule .5% driving them off... Quite impressive I must admit, I'm in awe.


----------



## Takun (May 15, 2010)

I WANT TO BE ABLE TO BE A FURRY ON EVERY OTHER WEBSITE BUT KEEP THOSE FUCKING HUMANS OFF MY FURRY SITES. I MEAN, DON'T THEY REALIZE THAT THIS FANDOM HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH HUMANS.  THEY ARE SO DUMB AND ANNOYING.  THEY CONSTANTLY HAVE TO REMIND US THEY AREN'T FURRY TOO, AS IF WE'LL FORGET. 

caps for coolio


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 15, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> Now think. Would you rather have:
> 
> a.) A safe, fully moderated forum where only furries are allowed and non-furries are denied access, but you sacrifice the lulz. Thus keeping the peace and be stress-free.
> 
> ...


I can't even grasp the logic around this post.

How the fuck do we define what's furry and what's not? After all the fandom is littered with whiney bitch closet furs who will deny to the end that they're furry even though they draw porn for hundreds of dollars and fursuit all day and night. And I for one think it can be quite healthy to have non-furs here, it's nice to have some perspective from someone outside of the fandom even if they are trolls, IMO.

Also, people like you want everything to be so peaceful and open-minded, but having a rule that bans non-furries is very discriminatory and closed-minded.

I do realize it can be difficult to be serious at times which I noticed when first joining this place, but just go to another furry forum then, FA is not the place for that.

The thing is, furries here are a bit different from most, in that we don't really care if people hate us and we've quite honestly had enough with the "what if furries were real" and "how do I come out as a furry" threads.



Brinster said:


> Bring Back Super Rap Wolf!!!


I agree, he was so damn funny, unlike the people who just derail threads with the same sex discussions over and over.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 15, 2010)

I don't mind some of the non-furries here. Some are fine.

Then there are those that only come here to troll on anything they can find.

Sometimes it can be funny, then others it canbe annoying.
Now if there was a way to keep these kind off.

The others can stay.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

Get Loup and Decoy back in here.


----------



## Telnac (May 15, 2010)

Since when has FAF been overflowing with non-furries?  Yeah, there are a few.  That that's just it: a _*few.*_


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> What do you think? Am I right or am I wrong?
> 
> From what I've seen, non-furries only register here for to piss furries off for the hell of it. Drama, trolling, and unnecessary lulz ensues. Think about it, do you think only non-furries should be allowed to continue posting here, or should they have their OWN thread?


I'm thinking you are confusing how FAF is

non and furs will troll and create drama


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

I still don't see why it's such a big deal that people who arn't furries can read FAF.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't see why it's such a big deal that people who arn't furries can read FAF.



I think the OP is confusing the regulars and the oldies as non furs :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't see why it's such a big deal that people who arn't furries can read FAF.



Because social anxiety kicks in and the furs can't function like that.


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

Yea, sure. They're all out to get me. à² _à²


----------



## Dreadlime (May 15, 2010)

To some extent, every site that allows for social interaction will have  it's share of trolls. While they can be a disruptive influence, having a few about  isn't necessarily a bad thing. The trolls can serve a useful function in that they can act as an idiot check, keeping the whiners and morons away from the boards. They also provide some entertainment and their antics help to prevent the boards from stagnating. For the most part, the FAF staff seem to be doing a good of keeping the balance by allowing the benign trolls to exist while weeding out the truly harmful ones. Most of the trolls around here are furries, so banning the folks who aren't furries wouldn't change much.

I've noticed that some folks mistake being blunt and opinionated as trolling.
The fact that someone disagrees with you or is adamant in a belief(even if it is poorly reasoned) does not make that person a troll. If anything, I prefer an enviroment where folks feel free to express their opinions openly and honestly. It makes for a more healthy environment for discussion than  the sort forced consensus that exists on many furry boards.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what.
> 
> Who cares? It doesn't affect you in any why.



Amen brother..Amen


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

Let's be grateful the trolls aren't nekos.

  Because I would be a UGLYYYY neko.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 15, 2010)

I'm exceptionally bitter tonight, but I will say this. I don't think there's even much trolling for trolling's sake around here.

Grow some thicker skin.


----------



## Jelly (May 15, 2010)

i guess im kind of a neko
am i okay now


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 15, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> I'm exceptionally bitter tonight, but I will say this. I don't think there's even much trolling for trolling's sake around here.
> 
> Grow some thicker skin.



You have been here long enough to know most of us DO have thick skin. Well, those of us who have been here for quite sometime anyway.


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

i am afraid to say this guys but the resent flood of non furry trolls could possibly be my fault 

my one friend found out that i was a furry and since he knew and was find i thought it would be ok to let the rest of that circle of friends know. after tell one of them he desides to tell the people from his forum, he then makes an acount on here for lols, (he was doing no harm, just haveing fun doing nothing wrong) he desides to get his forum in on it and they got pritty much their whole forum to launch a non furry troll atack on our forum. i found out an got kind of pissed at him even gave him a swift knee to the balls for doing so :3. i guess its ok now cause thanks to a furry on their forum the atack was stopped, thanks goes to loup/Decoy for doing that. they are all gone now except my friend but he still on just for fun and he might stop anyway.


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i am afraid to say this guys but the resent flood of non furry trolls could possibly be my fault
> 
> my one friend found out that i was a furry and since he knew and was find i thought it would be ok to let the rest of that circle of friends know. after tell one of them he desides to tell the people from his forum, he then makes an acount on here for lols, (he was doing no harm, just haveing fun doing nothing wrong) he desides to get his forum in on it and they got pritty much their whole forum to launch a non furry troll atack on our forum. i found out an got kind of pissed at him even gave him a swift knee to the balls for doing so :3. i guess its ok now cause thanks to a furry on their forum the atack was stopped, thanks goes to loup/Decoy for doing that. they are all gone now except my friend but he still on just for fun and he might stop anyway.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU- J/king. I don't shout fursecution



Jelly said:


> i guess im kind of a neko
> am i okay now



No, nekos are stupid.


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU- J/king. I don't shout fursecution.



there realy is nothing to be angy about anymore anyway cause thanks to loup or decoy the problem was taken care of. i think he got banned right after tho, i hope it had nothing to do with it


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 15, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> there realy is nothing to be angy about anymore anyway cause thanks to loup or decoy the problem was taken care of. i think he got banned right after tho, i hope it had nothing to do with it



Your spelling/grammar needs work, it was a headache reading your first post in this thread.


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Your spelling/grammar needs work, it was a headache reading your first post in this thread.



thank you i am proud in my spelling skils :3 i make other people work to understand me, in turn helping them gain the skill to do so in other situations. and im lazy when it comes to typing


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2010)

I think OP just needs to stop posting. If you don't like the forums then don't post on here. Don't bitch and moan about trolls when you can turn off the computer and do something ELSE.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

If you think we are all non furs only here to troll furs, go ahead and believe that.

What ever makes you sleep easier at night I suppose.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 16, 2010)

Brazen said:


>



I don't see why Tashkent wants you evicted! You're like the best troll eva!


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> TouchÃ©?
> Ye be willing to draw yer blade against Cap'n Yiff?




now I want some rum.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't see why Tashkent wants you evicted! You're like the best troll eva!



I used to like him too, until he started sticking up for these guys.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I used to like him too, until he started sticking up for these guys.



go maith agam go bhfuil sibh a fheiceÃ¡il ach duine geanÃºil


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> go maith agam go bhfuil sibh a fheiceÃ¡il ach duine geanÃºil



Tranlastion please.

(Fuck, I don't even know my own language)


----------



## Dragonbones (May 16, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> What do you think? Am I right or am I wrong?
> 
> From what I've seen, non-furries only register here for to piss furries off for the hell of it. Drama, trolling, and unnecessary lulz ensues. Think about it, do you think only non-furries should be allowed to continue posting here, or should they have their OWN thread?



Shouldn't even be here...


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Tranlastion please.
> 
> (Fuck, I don't even know my own language)



Well I can see you are just a lovable person.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (May 16, 2010)

So, you just realized that most of the non-furries on this site are trolls. Congratulations Captain Obvious.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

shh if we ignore them theyll get annoyed and leave. no reaction means no satisfaction,


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> Well I can see you are just a lovable person.


 Is breÃ¡ ach cad a dhÃ©anann tÃº Ã©.


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2010)

+1 post count. :/


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

Oh hai dere +1 gal :3c


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2010)

Hello soon to be new recruit with a shiny red button in signature.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 16, 2010)

This forum is mainly a furry forum, but it's filling with mundanes and trolls to either annoy us of randomly say things.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Is breÃ¡ ach cad a dhÃ©anann tÃº Ã©.



Can you tell me what she really said earlier?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

I am an internet troll, that doesn't troll furries because I am way too much inside it and I know that some furries are badass. And some are epic failure but yes continue.

I am a non furry, and I am a full part of the forum.

Do you dislike me for being a non furry in a furry forum?

It's like a white guy in Harlem.
Like an euorpean in Bagdad
Like chinise dude with internets


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am an internet troll, that doesn't troll furries because I am way too much inside it and I know that some furries are badass. And some are epic failure but yes continue.
> 
> I am a non furry, and I am a full part of the forum.
> 
> ...



If you are a troll, but don't troll furries, why do you come to these forums?

Just curious.


----------



## Attaman (May 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If you are a troll, but don't troll furries, why do you come to these forums?
> 
> Just curious.



I assume boredom plays a part in it, just a hunch.

Anyways, since Furry is obviously a requirement to being on Fur Affinity Forums - it even has Fur in its title - I propose that Furries are banned from Sheezy and DeviantArt.  I mean, they don't even have Fur in their titles.  Yep, they're mucking up the quality of the sites and should be banned.  All in favor of this proposal, say Aye.  All opposed, accept that FAF being a Fur-only hugbox is hypocritical.


----------



## Jelly (May 16, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> No, nekos are stupid.



awww man :c


----------



## Whitenoise (May 16, 2010)

So are people voting ironically or are there really 11 people on this forum stupid enough to agree with the OP :V ?


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> So are people voting ironically or are there really 11 people on this forum stupid enough to agree with the OP :V ?



:/

*:/*

*:/*


----------



## Verin Asper (May 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> So are people voting ironically or are there really 11 people on this forum stupid enough to agree with the OP :V ?


 probably joking...I hope to gawd joking @_@.

if so we have 12 thin skins to hunt down and make them rage quit


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 16, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> probably joking...I hope to gawd joking @_@.
> 
> if so we have 12 thin skins to hunt down and make them rage quit



I hope they are joking. If they aren't then whitenoise is right to call em idiots.


----------



## takker (May 16, 2010)

~shrugs~ i try not to get caught up in these types of situations (mainly cause i really just dont care what other people have to say about me)


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

i haven't had any problems so far, but ive only been here a week so maybe im jumping the gun


----------



## Glitch (May 16, 2010)

No issues with non-furs.  They're humans (just like us) whether or not you like it.  :V

Plus, I can't really be serious because OP is a fucktard.


----------



## Kiva (May 16, 2010)

Shouldn't the real issue be all the stupid topics lately? >.>


----------



## Summercat (May 16, 2010)

If anyone has any problem with anybody or anything, click the 'report' button.

Information about said report gets sent to admins in charge of said forum directly. 

*just found this out*

So if someone is trolling, report 'em. Moderators/Admins will get it taken care of.

In the mean time, just don't feed the trolls.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If you are a troll, but don't troll furries, why do you come to these forums?
> 
> Just curious.



Furries are not as fun to troll.

Trolling weeaboos, fetishists and people who failtroll is better.
Not that I feel empowered with doing that. It fulfills my time and I am in an effec t that I win(Out of the usual).


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> If anyone has any problem with anybody or anything, click the 'report' button.
> 
> Information about said report gets sent to admins in charge of said forum directly.
> 
> ...



I don't think that since new moderators have been selected people will now use the report button.

They will want to have a little fun in the ruined threads - unless it really bugs them.

Also the trolling level varies from 'Truth' to 'Failtrolling'. Truth does not consist basic insults or harrassment but contains a selection of words that applies to the victim and will probably make him go 'I want to leave these forums'.

Don't feed the trolls, eat them.(And as I say this I am reffering to 'troll back').


----------



## Kiva (May 17, 2010)

I've never had an experience with a weeaboo...


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 17, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I've never had an experience with a weeaboo...



You won't have

Though, I unlike all the people here, live in weeaboo land, 8 hours differenct from the USA, and they are lurking everywhere.
They think that people are mocking their fandom in the country, that arses(Israeli assholes that listen to eastern music like this, have a vocabulary of bad insults and spelling mistakes, and are proven to have a minus in theor IQ) are beasts and should begone, and that of course the weeabooic part - They think everything about Japan is awesome and everything against Japan is insult. They learned Japanese. Most of them changed their name for Japanese. They are basically japanese - lickers.

Kind of close to the furry fandom, just bald.

And with cosplays and sexually abused girls that dress like 'moe'.

what


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

HALP FURSECUTION!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

non furries troll FAF, then they become furries here over time.

HKrotch is prime example


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Summercat said:


> If anyone has any problem with anybody or anything, click the 'report' button.
> 
> Information about said report gets sent to admins in charge of said forum directly.
> 
> ...



You forgot furries dont know what trolls are mang

I could get reported for trolling one of these days.


----------



## Ozriel (May 18, 2010)

Stop posting!


----------



## Tycho (May 18, 2010)

Oh lol.  Suisho squeezes out another shimmering pearl of a thread.

If you can't stand the heat, get out of our goddamn sauna.  Go look for a hugbox elsewhere.


----------



## Takun (May 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> non furries troll FAF, then they become furries here over time.
> 
> HKrotch is prime example




HK has been hanging around furries for years.  He's a huge closet case.  :V


----------



## Jelly (May 18, 2010)

See.
I'm still the nicest person in this thread
and im not a cat


----------



## Tycho (May 18, 2010)

Jelly said:


> See.
> I'm still the nicest person in this thread



You're strange that way.



Jelly said:


> and im not a cat



That way too.


----------



## Summercat (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> You forgot furries dont know what trolls are mang
> 
> I could get reported for trolling one of these days.



Just because someone reports something doesn't mean we take it as "WE MUST FOLLOW WHAT IS SAID."

If someone reports something, we take a looksee. If it needs attention, then we give it the appropriate attention. 

If it doesn't require anything, well, less work for us.


----------



## Kipikipo (May 18, 2010)

I say keep the humans. Without 'em, who will feed me?


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

I vote for "_Umm....whut?"_


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Just because someone reports something doesn't mean we take it as "WE MUST FOLLOW WHAT IS SAID."
> 
> If someone reports something, we take a looksee. If it needs attention, then we give it the appropriate attention.
> 
> If it doesn't require anything, well, less work for us.


to those that did the reporting make a topic on "why <user> is still around? they are mean and is a troll"


----------



## Ozriel (May 18, 2010)

Kipikipo said:


> I say keep the humans. Without 'em, who will feed me?



Get. Out. Now.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Get. Out. Now.


no, keep em...we need a new punching bag these days


----------



## Ozriel (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no, keep em...we need a new punching bag these days



I think we have full stock of Punching bags...
-checks-
....
Not anymore...What happened? I just filled the Punching bag room five days ago!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think we have full stock of Punching bags...
> -checks-
> ....
> Not anymore...What happened? I just filled the Punching bag room five days ago!


 They rage quit, stop being so idiotic that they arent punching bags no more, or post very lil


----------



## Conker (May 18, 2010)

Perhaps if every thread you made wasn't horribly retarded, you wouldn't need to fear all the trolls :3c


----------



## mapdark (May 18, 2010)

-xSuishox- said:


> What do you think? Am I right or am I wrong?
> 
> From what I've seen, non-furries only register here for to piss furries off for the hell of it. Drama, trolling, and unnecessary lulz ensues. Think about it, do you think only non-furries should be allowed to continue posting here, or should they have their OWN thread?



No , they're not necessarily non-furries, 
some of them are simply mentally sane!


----------



## Kipikipo (May 19, 2010)

Am I being trolled? Yay, I feel like I'm finally accepted as a furry!


----------



## foxmusk (May 19, 2010)

what? are you not used to FAF, haven't you noticed that's how it w--

"postcount: 154" ohhh...


----------



## Verin Asper (May 19, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> what? are you not used to FAF, haven't you noticed that's how it w--
> 
> "postcount: 154" ohhh...


actually its sad by 90 you should of already be half way thru the FAF gauntlet.


----------



## Rachrix (May 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> actually its sad by 90 you should of already be half way thru the FAF gauntlet.



what is this gauntlet of which you speak? 

and humans ruin all the fun


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> gauntlet



We have a gauntlet? Why don't we ever use it!?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> what is this gauntlet of which you speak?
> 
> and humans ruin all the fun


hey us humans arent ruining the fun >[
and we got rid of the gauntlet due to mods bulldozing it down to put in their pool


----------



## Rachrix (May 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> We have a gauntlet? Why don't we ever use it!?



i would be careful with that new avatar you might get jumped by fuzzy ailen :3



Crysix Fousen said:


> hey us humans arent ruining the fun >[
> and we got rid of the gauntlet due to mods bulldozing it down to put in their pool



good trade in my opinion. the pool will be great until it gets clogged by all the fur

plus i  still dont know why there are so many humans when they could easily find another forum


----------



## Attaman (May 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> plus i  still dont know why there are so many humans when they could easily find another forum


Because just by being here we can spark threads like this, and it's pretty fun to do such.


----------



## Ben (May 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> plus i  still dont know why there are so many humans when they could easily find another forum



Oh dear, you think you're actually an animalhead person, don't you.

Ohhh dearie dearie me.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 19, 2010)

I think the mods do a decent job...  Ratte uses the ban hammer effectively.


----------



## Rachrix (May 20, 2010)

Ben said:


> Oh dear, you think you're actually an animalhead person, don't you.
> 
> Ohhh dearie dearie me.



i knew someone would pull that card, but you know no one actuly thinks that way. its just a way of expression. i picked a dog for loyalty. i just see haveing a fursona as a great furry aspect, but the deffinition of furry has never realy been solid so do what you want i just find people who dont have fursonas turn out to be trolls


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i knew someone would pull that card, but you know no one actuly thinks that way. its just a way of expression. i picked a dog for loyalty. i just see haveing a fursona as a great furry aspect, but the deffinition of furry has never realy been solid so do what you want i just find people who dont have fursonas turn out to be trolls



Actually furry DID have a solid definition. But over the years people have added things to it and then added their own definitions thus pretty much fucking the whole thing up.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2010)

I don't see Fursona's as a requirement to being a Furry.  A requirement to being a Furry with a gigantic ego (Note:  Not all Furries with Fursonas have large egos, and not all people without Fursona's don't have large egos), yes, but a requirement to being a furry no.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I don't see Fursona's as a requirement to being a Furry.  A requirement to being a Furry with a gigantic ego (Note:  Not all Furries with Fursonas have large egos, and not all people without Fursona's don't have large egos), yes, but a requirement to being a furry no.



It is not a requirement to being a furry. I know furries who don't have a fursona. Personally my fursona is just an anthropomorphic animal representation of me with some added extras.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 22, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I don't see Fursona's as a requirement to being a Furry.  A requirement to being a Furry with a gigantic ego (Note:  Not all Furries with Fursonas have large egos, and not all people without Fursona's don't have large egos), yes, but a requirement to being a furry no.


was never a requirement
Heck I call the ones I have as characters not sonas


----------



## No Clemency (May 22, 2010)

And besides, if you want a forum with only furries, they are out there, some are hidden and secret, but there are some good ones out there, you just basically have to know someone on the forum to get an invite. So bascially take your pick of what type of forum you want.  That's why recently I've been joining lots of new forums to see what they are like, but I still primarily stay with my original Twokinds forum, I still think they're the best.


----------



## Debacle (May 23, 2010)

I've never noticed any non-furries on FAF so I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Debacle said:


> I've never noticed any non-furries on FAF so I don't see what the problem is.


There are a lot of non-furries here, but they don't dominate the site


----------



## MrBlack (May 23, 2010)

I think its hilarious, if the trolls didn't come, then it would be boring and just be a whole bunch of 30 year olds talking about the next con or some other boring shit.
I admit I started as a troll here, then you damn bastards pulled me in :U


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> I think its hilarious, if the trolls didn't come, then it would be boring and just be a whole bunch of 30 year olds talking about the next con or some other boring shit.
> I admit I started as a troll here, then you damn bastards pulled me in :U


I didn't expect to get this into the fandom really, but fate works in mysterious ways


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

U mad OP?

This site would be no fun without non-furries. At all.



WillowWulf said:


> I didn't expect to get this into the fandom really, but fate works in mysterious ways



Same here. Looking back, it's strange how I even wound up here.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> U mad OP?


Do you even have to ask if OP's mad?


----------



## MrBlack (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Do you even have to ask if OP's mad?


Win trolls are win


----------



## Jashwa (May 23, 2010)

Did OP realize that it has been mostly furries picking on her this whole time yet or is she still convinced that we can't be furries if we're mean to her?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 23, 2010)

Debacle said:


> I've never noticed any non-furries on FAF so I don't see what the problem is.


its cause most of us arent using something Non-furry
or we end up as furs but still remain sane. (was one of the non furs at the start)


----------

